# bar type kennel gates?



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm searching for a manufacturer of bar type kennel gates. I'm looking for something that will mount to block. My future plan is a small kennel (8 runs) with block walls and bar type kennel front and back. The bar sections would need to be about 4-5' wide.

Other than Mason and Hurst, are there any smaller manufacturers out there that could make something like this.

I'm looking for something that will last for many years outdoors.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Try this. These are great. I have my whole kennel system build out of it. It is galvanized and then powder coated. It will last a lifetime.
http://www.priefert.com/dynamic/product.php?ITEM_NO=BKF651

Here are some pictures of my kennels.
http://cox.homeunix.net/general/pics/kennel/


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

Priefert is one of my top choices right now. I have seen a few of the 10x10 kennels of theirs and they were quite nice. How is the powder coating on yours holding up?
I like Priefert for the gates but I want block walls between the runs to control contamination and reduce fence fighting.
Do you know if the Priefert gates with the right clamps could be fastened to a block wall?

By the way you have an awesome kennel set-up.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mark, All that's needed to fasten to a block wall are the correct clamps, masonary drill bit, bolts and anchors. All can be purchased at any hardware store. Simple procedure!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Check out local welding shops in your area as well. I have had, and seen some really nice work done by these shops and since the basis of your construction is fairly simple, the price was good.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I was just gonna say local welding shop too. In Orlando there's a metal shop that'll build just about anything you ask them to if you give them specs, the price is good too. Putting together a galvanized bar gate is pretty simple for them. I have seen the jig's they have set up at Nooyen here in Belgium to produce kennel panels such as the one in the pic below, they blow thru them really fast because they are so simple.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Behlen is another manufacturer of this type of kenneling. They're a little cheaper than Priefert.


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Mark Connolly said:


> Priefert is one of my top choices right now. I have seen a few of the 10x10 kennels of theirs and they were quite nice. How is the powder coating on yours holding up?
> I like Priefert for the gates but I want block walls between the runs to control contamination and reduce fence fighting.
> Do you know if the Priefert gates with the right clamps could be fastened to a block wall?
> 
> By the way you have an awesome kennel set-up.


The powder coating is great. No issues. Here is my suggestion. Anchor a 6 foot 2" x 4" piece of pt lumber to each block wall with concrete anchors. Drill 2 holes on each side of the priefert gate and then put the gate in with lag bolts into the 2" x 4". I would put in it like you would frame a door but you will not have a bottom or a top. The framing of the priefert is just on the sides. Drilling in the priefert is very easy. the tubing has a nice flat service for doing this. Make precise measurements and it will work great. You could even shim if necessary. I suggest you get the gates before you start building so you can have the exact measuring. The width on the gates is not exactly 5 feet. I would try to be exact if possible and the best way is to get the gates. You will not go wrong buying these gates. The have good hinges and latching system.

Good Luck. 

If you put block up 6 feet then be very careful about ventilation. If you are in a very warm environment you might need to make sure you have fans and remember to seal all the block. I was going to do block but decided to use the preifert panels and anchor them to concrete block and use the privacy panels with priefert. Just thinking out loud. Remember ventilation is very important. I also suggest getting these doggy doors. These are the best ones I have every seen. I have 4 and they work great.

http://www.gundoghousedoor.com/


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Daniel Cox said:


> Try this. These are great. I have my whole kennel system build out of it. It is galvanized and then powder coated. It will last a lifetime.
> http://www.priefert.com/dynamic/product.php?ITEM_NO=BKF651
> 
> Here are some pictures of my kennels.
> http://cox.homeunix.net/general/pics/kennel/


The gate I linked you to above is just powder coated steel. The link below is galvanized and powder coated. The premier is a little better product.

http://www.priefert.com/dynamic/product.php?ITEM_NO=KF651


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, unsealed concrete starts stinking pretty good. Make sure you do a good job of sealing or you will have perma stink kennels. LOL


----------



## Mark Connolly (Jun 19, 2006)

I appreciate everyones input. I hope to be closing on a new home with 8.5 acres in about 45 days. The kennel construction may not begin for close to a year but the concrete pad is already in place. This will be a project that may take awhile as funds develop.


----------

